# Visa 175 all Documents provided



## rajshilp (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi,

I have provided all the requd documents, including PCC. I have still not received a response for over a month.
Could someone suggest how much time I should expect for them to get back to me?

Regards,
R


----------



## anshugakkhar (Jul 4, 2010)

rajshilp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have provided all the requd documents, including PCC. I have still not received a response for over a month.
> Could someone suggest how much time I should expect for them to get back to me?
> ...



I have filed my application in 2 weeks ago. I too am waiting for a case office .. has the case officer been assigned to you?

Can somebody in the group provide detailes on time it takes to get ur case officer after lodging application and submitting documents ??


Thank you


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

anshugakkhar said:


> I have filed my application in 2 weeks ago. I too am waiting for a case office .. has the case officer been assigned to you?
> 
> Can somebody in the group provide detailes on time it takes to get ur case officer after lodging application and submitting documents ??
> 
> ...


I have filed my application on 15th July 2010. I have submitted all the docs including PCC, medical also. Whatever "timeline" members have mentioned in this forum, it varies from 3-4 months to get your Visa granted. As I said it may vary from case to case.Within 2 months from the date of application you shd get your CO and remaining time goes into processing your application. I am also in the waiting period now. Hope that helps.

Gud luck. Keep writing.

Vinod


----------



## stacywilder (Aug 15, 2010)

as far as my knowledge It usually takes 5-6 months


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

vinodhavali said:


> I have filed my application on 15th July 2010. I have submitted all the docs including PCC, medical also. Whatever "timeline" members have mentioned in this forum, it varies from 3-4 months to get your Visa granted. As I said it may vary from case to case.Within 2 months from the date of application you shd get your CO and remaining time goes into processing your application. I am also in the waiting period now. Hope that helps.
> 
> Gud luck. Keep writing.
> 
> Vinod


We lodged our application 176 on 6 / 7 / 2010 , I hope you are right in that "timeline" :confused2:


----------



## anshugakkhar (Jul 4, 2010)

*Anything in black and white*



Carol E said:


> We lodged our application 176 on 6 / 7 / 2010 , I hope you are right in that "timeline" :confused2:


Is there any timeline given by DIAC ?

what to say for a general non complicated case?


seniors in the forum , please guide


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

anshugakkhar said:


> Is there any timeline given by DIAC ?
> 
> what to say for a general non complicated case?
> 
> ...


Priority Processing Arrangements for General Skilled Migration Visas – 19 July 2010: 
*you can follow this link*

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...rangements.htm


----------



## anshugakkhar (Jul 4, 2010)

Carol E said:


> Priority Processing Arrangements for General Skilled Migration Visas – 19 July 2010:
> *you can follow this link*
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...rangements.htm





Well, we needed timeline for case officer to be assigned not the visa allotment time 

thanks anyways


----------



## rajshilp (Jun 19, 2010)

Carol E said:


> Priority Processing Arrangements for General Skilled Migration Visas – 19 July 2010:
> *you can follow this link*
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...rangements.htm


Yes I am looking for time for visa allotment after all dcos given to them.
I have seen people getting visas quickly after providing all the documents.
But for me its been a month now. 
I'm wondering if they have huge inflow now or what....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi rajshilp.. could you throw more light on what your skill is? is it on new SOL? were you asked fro teh documents i.e. the PCC and meds or did you upload on your own? No one can tell you what time it might take due to certain factors. 1.) You have not mentioned what cat you belong to adn wehre your case exactly is. 2.) DIAC is not working at its efficient best because of the elections and the new system taking over the old one. New SMP being announced soon etc etc..


----------



## anshugakkhar (Jul 4, 2010)

*plz comment*



anj1976 said:


> hi rajshilp.. could you throw more light on what your skill is? is it on new SOL? were you asked fro teh documents i.e. the PCC and meds or did you upload on your own? No one can tell you what time it might take due to certain factors. 1.) You have not mentioned what cat you belong to adn wehre your case exactly is. 2.) DIAC is not working at its efficient best because of the elections and the new system taking over the old one. New SMP being announced soon etc etc..


Hi anj1976

Care to comment in my case

I am a civil engineer . Occupation in new SOL. Applied in august for offshore GSM 175. case officer not assigned to waiting to upload PCC and meds

Can u anticipate when can i get a case officer ?

thank you for your involvement


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Me also in the same ship......... applied on 9th (Indian)/10th (aussie) August, when I will get CO???? 


anshugakkhar said:


> Hi anj1976
> 
> Care to comment in my case
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I guess 2-3 months..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

ANJ at what priority you application is at now? after new priority announcement.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we are not in new SOL, depending on new SMP it can be priority 2 else 4. We have ACT sponsorship.. got it in September last year..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> we are not in new SOL, depending on new SMP it can be priority 2 else 4. We have ACT sponsorship.. got it in September last year..


Were u not assessed application and analyst programmer?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no my husband was assessed as systems manager (2231-11), he is an IT manager handling setup, migration and maintenance of server setup for asia pacific region in a company.. I am a marketing and communication professional


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> no my husband was assessed as systems manager (2231-11), he is an IT manager handling setup, migration and maintenance of server setup for asia pacific region in a company.. I am a marketing and communication professional


ok, system manager is not on the new SOL, don't u see your occupation in the new SOL?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

nopes


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you are talking about my skill and not my husband's.. well, i have no qualification as a marcom manager. i have worked as AVP marcom for a yr but that is it, i have been working from home as a freelancer for a very long time and i dont have the energy to gather documents to prove what I do.. to be frank i have not even thought of checking if the skill is in the SOL or not.. and in my case it is difficult to prove, clients move on.. i do work for one on retainer basis but i dunno..


----------



## rajshilp (Jun 19, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hi rajshilp.. could you throw more light on what your skill is? is it on new SOL? were you asked fro teh documents i.e. the PCC and meds or did you upload on your own? No one can tell you what time it might take due to certain factors. 1.) You have not mentioned what cat you belong to adn wehre your case exactly is. 2.) DIAC is not working at its efficient best because of the elections and the new system taking over the old one. New SMP being announced soon etc etc..


I am an Elcetronics Engg by profession and its on SOL.Yes,they asked me to uploadthe documents.May be as you have mentioned they may not be running to 
their full strength.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

If they asked you to upload PCC and meds, it means u have a CO already.. just wait. u filed very recently, it will happen sooner or later.


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

Carol E said:


> We lodged our application 176 on 6 / 7 / 2010 , I hope you are right in that "timeline" :confused2:


Hi Carol,

Hw are you? Any development in your case? I mean have you been assigned a CO yet? I have applied for 175 compared to your 176. I guess coz of the elections there is a little delay in processing time. Let me know if you have any updates. Take care!

Vinod


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

vinodhavali said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> Hw are you? Any development in your case? I mean have you been assigned a CO yet? I have applied for 175 compared to your 176. I guess coz of the elections there is a little delay in processing time. Let me know if you have any updates. Take care!
> 
> Vinod


Hi Vinod ,

There is nothing new , I hope anything anything change this week ray2: ( i say that every week till something happen):juggle:
I know someone who applied for 176 , May 2010 , and had his pre visa grant letter last week :clap2: keep in touch . Good luck


----------



## emrixy (May 17, 2009)

if you are wanting a 175 visa, we have been waiting a year now for a case worker and not got one but they are now saying that most 175 visa's will take up to three years to be granted so looking at 2012 (end of) before ours is granted!! all depends on what visa your applying for!?


----------



## vinodhavali (Aug 21, 2010)

Carol E said:


> Hi Vinod ,
> 
> There is nothing new , I hope anything anything change this week ray2: ( i say that every week till something happen):juggle:
> I know someone who applied for 176 , May 2010 , and had his pre visa grant letter last week :clap2: keep in touch . Good luck


Hi Carol,
Thx for ur reply. As of today nothing has come up for me also. Since I have submitted all docs upfornt the latest update shows abt my health certificate finalisation on 9th Sept. I guess now the govt is all set, things should move at least with some pace. Keep me posted. Gud luck


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

It also depends upon the priority group.
Are you in Priority 3???????? it shld not take more than 2 yrs maximum... 3 yrs is a too long period.........any source of this news???????


emrixy said:


> if you are wanting a 175 visa, we have been waiting a year now for a case worker and not got one but they are now saying that most 175 visa's will take up to three years to be granted so looking at 2012 (end of) before ours is granted!! all depends on what visa your applying for!?


----------



## maskofj (Aug 1, 2010)

rajshilp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have provided all the requd documents, including PCC. I have still not received a response for over a month.
> Could someone suggest how much time I should expect for them to get back to me?
> ...


PLease do a PLE. Post Lodgment Enq. It will help for sure.


----------



## Jed Meyers (Aug 12, 2010)

maskofj said:


> PLease do a PLE. Post Lodgment Enq. It will help for sure.


I've lodged a PLE on Sept. 8th and they still haven't answered it. So I guess they should be pretty busy spending our VACs =)


----------



## emrixy (May 17, 2009)

we have applied for a different visa to you i think, we are going for the GSM visa to get Permenant residency, not sponsorship. Thats why ours takes a few years!!


----------



## Jed Meyers (Aug 12, 2010)

emrixy said:


> we have applied for a different visa to you i think, we are going for the GSM visa to get Permenant residency, not sponsorship. Thats why ours takes a few years!!


You don't know anything about current processing priorities, do you? Type of migrant visa you applied to is not what really matters. Your nominated occupation.is much more important. If you applied for 175 visa and your occupation is not in SOL Schedule 3, than it is possible that your application will not be processed at all, because there will always be people who will apply and be in front of you in the queue.


----------

